

 Developing A Secure Email/IM Replacement - Feedback Appreciated - psyren
http://pastebin.com/fWa3uYYx

======
autoexec
Honestly, if I were looking for a secure email system with built in support
for encryption I'd want to be able to configure the client with my own private
key and never have that sent to the server or over the internet at all. Or
maybe I read that wrong... In any case, any key used to encrypt content
shouldn't be going anywhere or used anywhere but my local system.

~~~
psyren
Thank you for the feedback :-)

Providing your own key could easily be an option. I'm just thinking about my
parents though - they would never in their life be able to or want to
configure a mail client with a private/public key pair. But they can remember
a passphrase and use keepass/lastpass to store all their passwords locked by
one master. I'm trying to adapt that same concept (and the ease of use it
brings) to bring encryption to the masses in e-mail/IM.

